# The Lakes



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't have an amazing job. The hours are long and it can be difficult, but there are some plus sides. I often find myself driving up the lakes early in the morning for the sunrise, sorry I only had my N96 with me but imo it does itself proud sometimes...










































Thanks, hopefully get some crackers with winter coming up 

David.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice views. Good quality pictures on the N96 :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stunning photos mate, first one looks amazing


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Good photos .You can not beat a ride over Kirkstone Pass any time of the year :thumb::thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very nice views indeed.

I'm hoping for snow just to see the pictures you could capture :thumb:

Tony


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Quality pics, and a great way to start off a day.

Certinly beats "Sunrise over roadwork on M6" that I used to start my days off with!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

PaulGTI said:


> Quality pics, and a great way to start off a day.
> 
> Certinly beats "Sunrise over roadwork on M6" that I used to start my days off with!


It's actually the finish of the day, the start is usually in pitch black! N96 doesn't like that much :lol:



03OKH said:


> Very nice views indeed.
> 
> I'm hoping for snow just to see the pictures you could capture :thumb:
> 
> Tony


I'm not, I'd have to drive a Transit over the snow!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That first pic is absolutely stunning for a phone:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice photos.

The Lakes are a fantastic place for photography.

Chris.


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

Some thing really nice about the first shot!
Ricky


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

I havent been up there for a while but now i need to go this weekend !

Lovely pics... i know it doesnt feel like it sometimes but you are very fortunate to work in such a lovely place.

My drive to and home from work consists of A roads and the M6 into Birmimgham, somehow it just doesnt have the same effect !


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry to bump this... But got to witness sunrise over a Frozen ullswater this morning so took a couple more I thought people may like to see 


















Once again full album is here


----------

